# Honda GC160 Compression



## Kal (Sep 12, 2005)

The engine won't "pop" with starter fluid squirted into the head space. I measured the compression and it was below 50psi. Looks like a valve problem. Does anyone have any idea what the compression should be? How difficult is it to replace a valve?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

100 or better, 90 being ok, other things besides a valve would be... a head gasket leak, its not getting spark to even ignite the fuel, or the plug is fouled, maybe a sheared flywheel key,( it'll give spark but will be off timing ). that or maybe the valve, but a bad sealing valve. did it just start doing this?


----------



## Kal (Sep 12, 2005)

It had been getting progressively harder and harder to start. During the last operation it shut down upon running out of fuel. I didn't run it for 2 weeks then I found the problem when I tried to start it. I replaced the plug with a new plug, cleaned the fuel tank and cleaned the carb. The pressure washer pump connected to the engine rotates when I turn the engine over in attempts to start it. The plug does spark when held against the case as I rotate the engine. Compression is actually closer to 25psi.


----------



## Lloyd (May 29, 2020)

Kal said:


> The engine won't "pop" with starter fluid squirted into the head space. I measured the compression and it was below 50psi. Looks like a valve problem. Does anyone have any idea what the compression should be? How difficult is it to replace a valve?


I just had a NO compression with GCV190. Tried brake cleaner in carby and cylinder , thru plug hole.. Replaced the plug and after a series of cord pulls,still no luck. I then emptied oil and took valve cover off and found inlet valve STUCK fully open. Lucky spring tension is minimal , so manually compressed spring and removed. Pliers on top of valve stem and pulling freed valve. Sprayed some lube on it and it then moved easily.Very briefly ( 1 sec ) engine run, without oil,cause need a new valve cover....which are hard to find.


----------



## Lloyd (May 29, 2020)

Lloyd said:


> I just had a NO compression with GCV190. Tried brake cleaner in carby and cylinder , thru plug hole.. Replaced the plug and after a series of cord pulls,still no luck. I then emptied oil and took valve cover off and found inlet valve STUCK fully open. Lucky spring tension is minimal , so manually compressed spring and removed. Pliers on top of valve stem and pulling freed valve. Sprayed some lube on it and it then moved easily.Very briefly ( 1 sec ) engine run, without oil,cause need a new valve cover....which are hard to find.


Don’t forget there is decompression valve and your reading will not indicate correct on just turning motor.


----------

